# Goats milk is in!



## carebear (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.cosmeticsdesign.com/Product- ... %2BProduct


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 5, 2011)

Good read, I don't know about donkey milk or camel milk though


----------



## Hazel (Sep 5, 2011)

I never knew goat milk was out. I also didn't know about the donkey or camel milk. Wouldn't matter if I did know. I don't think I'd be able to find either of these locally.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 6, 2011)

It's nice reading about something people have been doing for a very long time and finding out it's "in" or "new"...   

I have actually heard about donkey milk as well as sheep milk.  Camel milk for soap is a new one for me though.... 8)


----------



## Relle (Sep 6, 2011)

I milk my rabbit, don't think I can get that much to make soap with though ,hehe.


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 6, 2011)

Milking a camel?? -I don't think I'd like to risk it, they're temperamental blighters the best of times... all I can think about is being spat at lol :wink: 
It's great to read about the goats milk being the new 'in' though


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ha!  Relle, the images in my head right now are hilarious.  I'm trying to imagine milking a rabbit.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2011)

How does one milk a rabbit, and why? I can't imagine, lol!


----------



## AmyW (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in the curious-about-rabbit-milking-camp myself. I'm picturing miniature cow-milking machines that they hook up to the teets, with the tubes that take the milk off to tanks or whatever... really really tiny ones.

Yeah, I need sleep.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Sep 7, 2011)

I've read about widespread use of mare's milk for soapmaking in spain, too... I just can't imagine though.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 7, 2011)

I've made camel milk soap. It's just like any other milk.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 8, 2011)

Why can't they sell to the public?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 8, 2011)

gratia said:
			
		

> I think it has the same regulations as goat milk. leagally in ca anyway you cant sell unless you are certified or something.  the camel dairy near me is working on it.  health department stuff. to much potentially hazard bacteria.  i dont think i am quite explaining it right.



I understand your explanation. The dairy requires state certification in order to comply with health department regulations. I didn't realize camel milk was hazardous.  :shock:

Just kidding about the hazard. Hopefully they'll get certification soon. Can't you still try a batch with camel milk? It would be interesting to hear how camel milk soap turns out.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know your area at all, but doesn't the restriction apply only to milk being sold as a consumable (like drinking it)?  Here they need certification to sell it as a food stuff to the general public but it is okay to use and sell in milk, bath & body products.

Like I said - I don't know your laws but I can't imagine people not being allowed to sell their goat's milk soaps from their own goats even though they're not certified to sell the milk as a food consumable.


----------



## carebear (Sep 8, 2011)

In NY you cannot sell the milk as such, but can use it in soaps, at least, and sell those.


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Sep 9, 2011)

"I was country, when country wasn't cool"    

Nice to see I'm ahead of the trend for once!  I'll let Phoenyx know she's the latest thing.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 9, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I've made camel milk soap. It's just like any other milk.



Soapbuddy, you have done everything!  Everyone else is joking about it and you've actually done it.  You're the best.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 12, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I don't know about doing everything, but I was lucky enough to score some camel milk due to the Date Festival that has camel races every year.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2011)

There's an alpaca farm near where I live and now I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried soaping with alpaca milk. It might be kind of different.


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Sep 13, 2011)

Never heard of anyone milking an alpaca - not to say it hasn't been done!    

I'll stick to my goats.   8)


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2011)

Every time I come back to this thread... I am reminded of that scene from Meet the Parents.. (especially at the rabbit comments!)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-OwMoAsP38"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-OwMoAsP38[/ame]


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> Every time I come back to this thread... I am reminded of that scene from Meet the Parents.. (especially at the rabbit comments!)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-OwMoAsP38



Cat milk! Shucks...my cats are all males.   

Probably no one's ever considered milking an alpaca since they're raised for their hair.

Off topic: They're beautiful animals. I used to look for them when I drove past the farm.


----------

